# lumpy hit



## Crittilian23 (12/9/15)

So ive had my ego one clearomizer for just under a week now and ive noticeded its starting to give lumpy hits. been running it between 9 and 12 watts and its the one ohm coils its the 1.8ml tank. i go through 2 to 3 tanks a day and im vaping electostix e-liquid. do i need to change the coil? i dont really have a problem with air flow.


----------



## Tom. F (12/9/15)

Lumpy as in it makes your throat feel Lumpy? If so it's most probably your liquid. Try changing it up and see if it makes a difference. Might be a pg reaction or a specific flavour that doesn't agree with you. Many people find certain flavours such as cinnamon give them a scratchy throat. I doubt it is coil related. You would notice an off taste and/or a decrease in vapor production if it were and even then it shouldn't have any physiological effects on you. 

Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/9/15)

I would change the coil.


----------



## stevie g (12/9/15)

seconded

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crittilian23 (12/9/15)

Tom. F said:


> Lumpy as in it makes your throat feel Lumpy? If so it's most probably your liquid. Try changing it up and see if it makes a difference. Might be a pg reaction or a specific flavour that doesn't agree with you. Many people find certain flavours such as cinnamon give them a scratchy throat. I doubt it is coil related. You would notice an off taste and/or a decrease in vapor production if it were and even then it shouldn't have any physiological effects on you.
> 
> Hope this helps


It was in the tank itself. it seams fine now. will vape it a little more today and see how things go. could also be that the juice was getting a bit warm.


----------



## gertvanjoe (12/9/15)

Agree on changing the coil, did it today with some Craft Vapour RY4 and made a huge difference

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crittilian23 (13/9/15)

think i will change the coil with in the next day or so depending on battery life when i first got the tank i would get a day and a half of battery. Its slowly getting down to about a day


----------



## Gert_Koen (13/9/15)

Crittilian23 said:


> think i will change the coil with in the next day or so depending on battery life when i first got the tank i would get a day and a half of battery. Its slowly getting down to about a day


Do yourself a favour.
1 Change to CLR coils.
If it's gunged up you can rewick yourself with organic cotton.Saves you some money. 
2 Change your juice..I don't like interfering with what guys vape..I have vaped a wide variety of makes and one of them you mentioned makes my gums and nose bleed..and have been told by the shop that stocks it that im not the only complaint with the same issue. 

Sent using a telegraph


----------



## Ashley A (13/9/15)

Gert_Koen said:


> ...one of them you mentioned makes my gums and nose bleed..and have been told by the shop that stocks it that im not the only complaint with the same issue.
> 
> Sent using a telegraph


Please share which juice so we can stay away. That is frightening stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crittilian23 (13/9/15)

Gert_Koen said:


> Do yourself a favour.
> 1 Change to CLR coils.
> If it's gunged up you can rewick yourself with organic cotton.Saves you some money.
> 2 Change your juice..I don't like interfering with what guys vape..I have vaped a wide variety of makes and one of them you mentioned makes my gums and nose bleed..and have been told by the shop that stocks it that im not the only complaint with the same issue.
> ...



I have a CLR coil here. Witch ill be putting into my tank soon.
Yes im going to be changing my juice. well going to start making my own.


----------



## Gert_Koen (13/9/15)

Crittilian23 said:


> I have a CLR coil here. Witch ill be putting into my tank soon.
> Yes im going to be changing my juice. well going to start making my own.


You will not be sorry making this decision 

Sent using a telegraph

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/9/15)

Gert_Koen said:


> Do yourself a favour.
> 1 Change to CLR coils.
> If it's gunged up you can rewick yourself with organic cotton.Saves you some money.
> 2 Change your juice..I don't like interfering with what guys vape..I have vaped a wide variety of makes and one of them you mentioned makes my gums and nose bleed..and have been told by the shop that stocks it that im not the only complaint with the same issue.
> ...


What juice is making you bleed? That doesn't sound good at all


----------



## Gert_Koen (13/9/15)

I'd rather not name it directly. .Have a look at the beginning of the thread.

Sent using a telegraph


----------



## BumbleBee (13/9/15)

Gert_Koen said:


> I'd rather not name it directly. .Have a look at the beginning of the thread.
> 
> Sent using a telegraph


Could it not just be that the nic or PG is too high? I'm just wondering what ingredient in e-juice could possibly cause this symptom.


----------



## Gert_Koen (13/9/15)

Yes could be.

Sent using a telegraph


----------

